# Anyone else own a Hutch Rebel Insert?



## keving (Feb 5, 2008)

I just installed a hutch rebel fireplace insert about 4 weeks ago and 
absolutely love it.I realized I have an endless supply of fire wood (approx.
1100 acres of farmland with small patches of woods containing elm and ash
trees)and two teenage boys who need to get away from the t.v.in the winter time... I cut, they pitch.I would like to find any info on the manufacturer of my insert. It has the words HUTCH REBEL on the doors.I bought it off a guy who said they hardly ever used it, but couldn't remember how long he'd had it
(older fellow)it looked brand new.


----------



## iCreek (Feb 5, 2008)

keving said:


> It has the words HUTCH REBEL on the doors.I bought it off a guy who said they hardly ever used it, but couldn't remember how long he'd had it (older fellow)it looked brand new.



Does it look like this? Other than being a insert instead of a stove?







I saw this one on eBay (in Ohio) for $379, Looks like a good stove at a good price... There is some info and measurements in his posting...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hutch-Rebel-Wood-Burning-Stove-Air-tight-with-Blower_W0QQitemZ110222028033QQihZ001QQcategoryZ41987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keving (Feb 6, 2008)

yes i saw that stove on e-bay it looks exactly like my insert(except no legs)
Ive emailed the seller a question on it.Ive seen at least 2 other ads on the net for these inserts (used ones for sale) but they were pretty rough looking
mine is in new condition and i only paid 200.00 the thing heats our whole house (2000 sq ft brick ranch,the fire place is in the middle of the
house on an inside wall)


----------



## Farmerjon (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Rebel Hutch (single door) wood stove. Says the words in that order, thought originally you had your terms backwards. Wonder if they were the same manufacturer or a relative? Anyway, bought my stove probably 20 years ago and it was used then. It has been a wonderful stove. In the process of changing it into a handgun safe for beside my easy chair so in the evening a gun isn't across the house.


----------



## hanko (Feb 6, 2008)

wow what a blast from the past. I bought a free standing job from a local hardware store in 1980. as far as I know its still in use to this day. I moved out of that house in 1985. It was and old 1930's 2 story approx 1800 sq ft, and it did quite well. I think i burnt on the average 15 face cord a year. The windows and insulation were sheet. If i remember the only thing i didnt like about the stove is no ash hole (pan). I think everybody has an ash hole now adays, dont they?


----------



## j clatto (Nov 13, 2009)

*Parts For Rebel Hutch*

Im looking for parts for my Hutch Rebel. The rear plate that holds the fan on my insert. Any help? Thanks


----------



## Elizabeth (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hutch rebel stove*

Hutch Manufacturing in Loudon, Tenn. makes these stoves.


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 13, 2010)

My parents used one in their house for a long time.A few years back The hutch rebel was a real popular stove in my area.


----------

